# hickory burl --pics



## davduckman2010 (Aug 10, 2012)

i almost forgot this when i was scouting today theres a large hickory out back that has what looks like burls on it they look like cow pies there hard and smooth good size to theres a few of them. never seen that stuff on shagbark before . any one ever seen this? :dunno: my camera was full and i tried knockin one off to hard ill cut a few off this weekend see whats goin on.and get some pics duckman


----------



## BurlsorBust (Aug 10, 2012)

*RE: hickory burl*

Should be interesting to see whats inside, burls always are! I look forward to the pics! :wacko1::wacko1:


----------



## davduckman2010 (Aug 10, 2012)

*RE: hickory burl*

have you seen hickory burl before? just wondering dave


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 10, 2012)

*RE: hickory burl*

Dave sorry you know the rules- No pics- it does not exist---period -end of conversation- kidding aside- Man ya got some nice wood............


----------



## BurlsorBust (Aug 10, 2012)

*RE: hickory burl*



davduckman2010 said:


> have you seen hickory burl before? just wondering dave



No, never. Honestly, very interested and eagerly look forward to your pics. Maybe a trade??? :i_dunno:


----------



## davduckman2010 (Aug 11, 2012)

*RE: hickory burl*



Mike1950 said:


> Dave sorry you know the rules- No pics- it does not exist---period -end of conversation- kidding aside- Man ya got some nice wood............



thanks mike rainin here dont know if there slicein my logs today or not but im waitin to find just the right flat stuff for you special nonturners dont want you guys to feel left out i now you have feelings too  duckman


----------



## davduckman2010 (Aug 11, 2012)

*RE: hickory burl*

hey rob i dont know what these are there kinda flat looking look like cooled off lava flow sorta like a dried up cow patty its a real big tree ill investagate and get a pic the bigger ones up high ill cut of the little ones down bellow check them out.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Aug 11, 2012)

*RE: hickory burl*



Mike1950 said:


> Dave sorry you know the rules- No pics- it does not exist---period -end of conversation- kidding aside- Man ya got some nice wood............



ok mike got some pics rules are rules :no dice. more please::no dice. more please:


----------



## BassBlaster (Aug 11, 2012)

I just got a few hickory burl pen blanks in. Obviously, theres no way of knowing if yours would look the same but the ones I have are very cool. A guy over at WWT sent them to me. I'll try to link a pic.

Here ya go...

http://i964.Rule #2/albums/ae127/BassBlaster29/hickoryburl.jpg


----------



## BurlsorBust (Aug 11, 2012)

Those are definitely burls in the making, younger ones with no heavy pinning... YET!!! Give them some time and they'll get bigger and maybe some heavier pinning and better figure and then they'll be ripe for the picking! :hookup:


----------



## davduckman2010 (Aug 12, 2012)

thanks eric the more i look at that tree those things are all over it at the base lots of smaller ones . ill keep you in mind now that this newbi kinda knows what burls and ugly stuff looks like . i hunt a lot and im always finding cool stuff out there iv seen burls for years and never thought twice about them. there in trouble now :diablo: duckman


----------



## BurlsorBust (Aug 12, 2012)

davduckman2010 said:


> thanks eric the more i look at that tree those things are all over it at the base lots of smaller ones . ill keep you in mind now that this newbi kinda knows what burls and ugly stuff looks like . i hunt a lot and im always finding cool stuff out there iv seen burls for years and never thought twice about them. there in trouble now :diablo: duckman



Glad to be of help Dave. Most burls do start out as those kind of "blobs" on the sides of trees, but give them time and they will grow and get lots of little warts called pinning on them and that is what most people like in burls. Cut it open and you get LOTS of eyes and crazy figure once they mature to that stage. If you cut early, like now, they are usually just kinda swirly inside. Still pretty, but I feel that its worth it to let them sit and get bigger and more hectic internally. Some burls will mature and grow really quickly, others are very slow. I would guess with the size and what I could tell in regards to the tree's condition, that they will grow quickly as that's a pretty large tree and can support the needs of the growing burls! 

I have a few trees marked and recorded and have been keeping an eye on for a while. Should have a superb eucalyptus burl by the New Year and I'll keep you in mind when I cut it. We'll be in touch!


----------

